# Blue Rose Guide?



## forestyne (Feb 11, 2017)

Swallowing my pride. I have bred red roses, yellow roses (I JUST REALISED I HAVENT BRED ORANGE ROSES BEFORE ??? anyway), pink roses, purple roses, black roses and gold roses. But for the life of me, I cannot breed a blue rose. But I can't breed the damn blue rose.

Can anyone break it down for me? I read you had to breed a red rose from a purple and orange rose and then those two "special red roses" make a blue rose but what do? Why's it that complicated? Is that even true? What gives, maaaaan.


(I've bred blue violets from two purple ones, they current sit around my Julian shrine. RIPPERONI will forever be missed.)


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 11, 2017)

I followed The Forbidden Blue Rose YouTube Video and got blue roses.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6ocn-q_Kkc

At the 320 mark he shows how he set up his orange and purple roses.  I did mine just like his but on the beach.  Every day I picked up any red roses that were in the empty spots.  Put them in a different area on the beach.  I call those Maybe Red Hybrid Roses because it could be the game or a villager just planting a regular red rose.  Just kept moving the red roses and one day I found a blue rose.  I did use fertilizer.  Before I ended of the night I checked the opened spots for any flowers.  The more time you spend down on the beach the more the villagers will show up there. 

Just water the orange/purple and the maybe red roses.  Don't water the rest of your hybrids.  Make sure your town is on Beautiful so the flowers don't die.

Red and yellow rose in a checkboard pattern will give you orange roses.


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 11, 2017)

The guide above is the best method, I think, but personally, I found it too annoying that villagers kept ruining my hybrid fields with random regular red roses. Honestly, I know it might be considered a form of cheating, but the BEST way to breed them is to breed them off each other. Seriously. Buy two from another player, plant them next to eat other, water them, and I swear they grow like frickin' weeds.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 11, 2017)

Personally, I think it's easier to get "hybreds" (special red roses), if the purple roses were spawned from purple roses and the orange roses were spawned from orange roses.


----------



## Snowfell (Feb 11, 2017)

If you do buy blue roses off another user make sure they're not hacked, because hacked blue roses will only produce white ones. Found that out the hard way.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 11, 2017)

MorningStar said:


> The guide above is the best method, I think, but personally, I found it too annoying that villagers kept ruining my hybrid fields with random regular red roses. Honestly, I know it might be considered a form of cheating, but the BEST way to breed them is to breed them off each other. Seriously. Buy two from another player, plant them next to eat other, water them, and I swear they grow like frickin' weeds.



Exactly what I did. I finally gave up on ever breeding them myself, bought a couple off of a gardening shop on here and BAM! It was a blue rose party.


----------



## Seashell (Feb 11, 2017)

Snowfell said:


> If you do buy blue roses off another user make sure they're not hacked, because hacked blue roses will only produce white ones. Found that out the hard way.



Wha.. really? I gotta test this out.. That's really interesting!


----------



## forestyne (Feb 11, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Personally, I think it's easier to get "hybreds" (special red roses), if the purple roses were spawned from purple roses and the orange roses were spawned from orange roses.



What? But you get purple from purple, orange from orange. Maybe I'm not getting that right ??  I have a purple rose field, a black rose field, a pink rose field and a white and red rose field (which produces my pink & purple roses) and they all produce the same colour as they are.

I bred my purple roses by having a 7 by 4 field of white and red roses outside Marina's house. I left a gap in between of one square, eventually it breeds a pink rose at the bottom, then above it it breeds a purple one. (I don't get the logic, it's Animal Crossing. You can catch a ****ing whale shark but you can't place objects above a QR code path.)


----------



## Muna (Feb 11, 2017)

Snowfell said:


> If you do buy blue roses off another user make sure they're not hacked, because hacked blue roses will only produce white ones. Found that out the hard way.



Ohh that would explain why I couldn't breed blue roses I got from someone here. I keep getting white ones from them. Well... good to know


----------



## forestyne (Feb 11, 2017)

Snowfell said:


> If you do buy blue roses off another user make sure they're not hacked, because hacked blue roses will only produce white ones. Found that out the hard way.



Aw man, that sucks. Also, gold roses don't breed gold roses. They breed yellow ones. I mean people probably already knew that, but I was disappointed. I have to kill my black roses every time I want gold ones, it's a real pain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Muna said:


> Ohh that would explain why I couldn't breed blue roses I got from someone here. I keep getting white ones from them. Well... good to know



There's a big thing about selling hacked items on here nowadays... no hacked money, items, ect. You could probably get them banned off the forum for good, if you remember who it was & have screenshots.  (DON'T POST THEIR NAME HERE THOUGH pls I DON'T WANT ANOTHER INFRACTION) Scammers really grind my gears.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 11, 2017)

forestyne said:


> What? But you get purple from purple, orange from orange. Maybe I'm not getting that right ??  I have a purple rose field, a black rose field, a pink rose field and a white and red rose field (which produces my pink & purple roses) and they all produce the same colour as they are.
> 
> I bred my purple roses by having a 7 by 4 field of white and red roses outside Marina's house. I left a gap in between of one square, eventually it breeds a pink rose at the bottom, then above it it breeds a purple one. (I don't get the logic, it's Animal Crossing. You can catch a ****ing whale shark but you can't place objects above a QR code path.)



Allow me to explain: First, you put all purple roses together to breed more purple roses and the orange roses together to breed more orange roses. Then you remove any new orange roses from the orange rose patch and  any new purple roses from the purple rose patch and put them together. These roses will spawn the special red roses, which, in return, will spawn blue roses.


----------



## JSS (Feb 12, 2017)

Mine took a while but:
1 Red + 1 Yellow (gathered from island tours) = 1 Orange
1 White + 1 White (gathered from island tours) = 1 Purple

That 1 Orange + that 1 Purple = 1 Hybrid Red (repeat this step once)

Cross the two hybrid reds for Blue (may take a while). When you finally get 1 Blue, pair it with one of the hybrid reds to try to get another blue one.
Note that you may have to replace this last hybrid red with a hybrid red from the Red + Blue cross because the red offspring having a blue parent could help increase your chances at a second blue. But the most important part is to keep track of your flowers and pick up any other flowers not part of a given pairing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm gunna have to start a special breeding area for some blue flowers because I really need them for my rainbow theme. Considering buying a few of each blue flower just to get started because that is SO much easier. Now that I have the storage room I can store all my flowers I'm not breeding too which will be nice.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 12, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Allow me to explain: First, you put all purple roses together to breed more purple roses and the orange roses together to breed more orange roses. Then you remove any new orange roses from the orange rose patch and  any new purple roses from the purple rose patch and put them together. These roses will spawn the special red roses, which, in return, will spawn blue roses.



Okay, I'm following now lmao.

Do flowers spawn on the beach? My villagers love to plant flowers and my towns a complete mess because of it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 12, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Okay, I'm following now lmao.
> 
> Do flowers spawn on the beach? My villagers love to plant flowers and my towns a complete mess because of it.



They don't spawn on the beach, but as other's have said once villagers see you spending more time on the beach they'll follow suit and plant flowers there.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 12, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> They don't spawn on the beach, but as other's have said once villagers see you spending more time on the beach they'll follow suit and plant flowers there.



While flowers don't spawn on the beach, hybrids can be bred on the beach. That's where I grew the majority of my blue roses.


----------

